# Sinus swelling, Crohns, and Humira - Help!!



## Agent99 (May 27, 2013)

I've had Crohn's disease for 25 years and have been on Humira for the past 3 years. I recently started seeing an ENT because my sinuses are so swollen that they are affecting my hearing (sinus has swollen over eustation (sp?) tubes).  The ENT has tried me on sudafed, antibiotics, netti pot, and steroid nose spray. Nothing seems to be working.  I'm getting frustrated because iknow he wants to put me on oral steroids and I do not want to do that (I lose my hair on steroids and get painful muscle cramps). The ENT believes the Humira could be causing the sinus issues (I had allergy testing and was only allergic to cockroaches and a couple grasses). 

Is anyone else having these type issues???  Im tired of having "stuffy" ears and nose. Crohns is bad enough!!!


----------



## Traumanurse (May 27, 2013)

Agent:  Can't wait till you get a reply. I've been wondering about the constant ringing in my ears (tinnitis). Was wondering if it's Crohn related.

Anybody have an answer?


----------



## Michelle89 (May 27, 2013)

I've only been on humira for a couple months.  Until starting Humira I've never had sinus issues.  I don't have anything so serious I need to see an ENT specialist for but definitely congested and annoying.

Hope you find help with out oral steriods!


----------



## smiley95 (May 29, 2013)

Traumanurse said:


> Agent:  Can't wait till you get a reply. I've been wondering about the constant ringing in my ears (tinnitis). Was wondering if it's Crohn related.
> 
> Anybody have an answer?


I also have ringing in my ears, but only since starting Mercaptopurine. The sinus thing is probably more inflammation which, as we know, goes right along with Crohn's .


----------



## Agent99 (May 30, 2013)

After being on antibiotics, the doc looked in my nose again and I still have massive seelling and infection and pain around my eyes. Going for a CAT scan today.


----------

